# Elk Hunting in Saskatchewan



## jniszczak (Oct 13, 2004)

I have heard there are a bunch of ranches in Sask that offer elk hunts, some of them monsters. Some of them have good and bad press. Any feedback? I would like to get out after a big bull with my bow. Let me know what you all know. Thanks!


----------



## nighttime (Feb 2, 2007)

Why they are not wild? In oxbow sask theres an elk farm you pick the animal, yhey let it go you shoot it all for arond 300 for a cow. Bulls are bought by the inch or score.


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

If you don't mind hunting fenced in bulls that may be the way to go but if you want fairchase head to the western states. On these ranches in Sask. if they don't raise them themselves on the ranch they are bought from other elk farms and some are pretty domesticated. If you just want a high percentage hunt that will give you big antlers come to one of these farms but if you want a great hunting experience head west. I would head west.

You want to see how pahtetic some of these farms are. Check out these quotes from one

"Our hunting preserve is located on 200 acres packed with mixed forest. The natural forest setting offers our clients the challenge of "Fair Chase" hunting." I wouldn't call 200 fenced acres fair chase.

They even score then ear tag the bulls as to what score they are. Quote:

"Pick your trophy elk from the specials listed on our website or you can choose any management bull ranging from 275 to 450 plus. All bulls are green scored to SCI requirements in August then colour tagged to their score categories. In your presence your trophy bull will be scored again to verify scores. All scores are unofficial and final at the hunting ranch."

Here is the link to this "great" place. http://www.abhunting.com/Trophy/ElkMeadows/gallery.asp

CLB


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*This Is "not" Hunting...*

COME SHOOT MY PET COW "MAYBELL" I'LL HOLD HER FER YA. "THIS IS NOT HUNTING" "THIS IS LIKE SENDING A COP INSIDE THE BAR FOR A PRE-PICKED "DUI" , OPEN THE GATE AND GO HUNT REAL LIFE ANIMALS ... OR JUST GET A VIDEO GAME AND GO WATCH THE TUBE. THIS IS SAD, THIS IS BAD FOR THE SPORT IN GENERAL. 
YOU KILL A ANIMAL IN A PEN... YOU KILLED A ANIMAL IN A PEN.... IS YOU FISH IN THE FISH BOWL NOW A TARGET???


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I have heard that there are huntable populations of wild elk in Saskatchewan. Am I wrong about this? I certainly would not be interested in shooting an animal in a penned area, no matter if it is 200 acres.


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

There are huntable populations of wild elk in Saskatchewan but the hunting is for residents only. Some areas are over the counter for residents but alot of others are by draw only for residents. 

CLB


----------

